

Guido's thoughts on reduce, map, filter and lambda (2005) - mapleoin


======
mryan
There is no link, want to post it here?

~~~
selectnull
Maybe it could be this:

<http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=98196>

